# Hunter auf Kel'thuzad gesucht



## Badger (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Hunter,

wir suchen Hunter für unsere MC- und BWL-Stammgruppe, mindest alter 18 Jahre ! ! !
Da wir eine Stammgruppe sind brauchst Du Deine Gilde nicht zu verlassen.

MC-Stammgruppe, jeden Freitag ab 18.00 Uhr. MC wird an einem Abend leer gemacht.

BWL-Stammgruppe, Sonntags bis Donnerstag jeweils ab 18.30 Uhr, wobei ein wechselnder Tag raidfrei ist. Also nur 4 Raidtage.
Wir kommen mit jeder ID bis Nef und Nef hat letzte Woche zum ersten mal die Waffen gestreckt vor uns getreckt.

Mehr Info’s findest Du hier: http://www.kelthuzad-raids.de.vu/

Beste Grüße Badger
[aut nihil]


----------



## Nfighter (1. August 2008)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## raeque (1. August 2008)

get cancer and die please


----------



## Næxt (1. August 2008)

raeque schrieb:


> get cancer and die please




Stfu wenn de keinen guten beitrag geben kannst pls!


----------



## Davidor (1. August 2008)

Nfighter,du erhabener Buffed-User. Teile deine Weisheit mit uns und erzähle uns,welchen höheren Zweck es hat,die anderen zu nerven?


----------



## Tharinn (1. August 2008)

raeque schrieb:


> get cancer and die please



Gehts noch? Vielleicht solltest du deine Medikamente nicht unkontrolliert absetzen ... ;(


----------

